# New River (Virginia)



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

This weekend I will be driving through Virginia and will have the opportunity to fish the New River. Does anybody have any experience or tips with this river? It is known for its smallmouth fishing so I would love to hook into a big smallie. I will be wading it. I have never fished a river this big before and I have only caught smallmouth from streams so this will be a new experience for me. Weather forecast looks to be in the 60s with rain. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't think a lot of big fish come from this river. A guy on here took a guide and they caught a lot but definitely nowhere close to Lake Erie size.


----------

